# Is it worth changing r11 to r15?



## 2x_Tom (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm working in a 1922 house that was renovated in the 1950s. I just finished up the bathroom which had foil faced r11 insulation. I'm getting ready to rip the sheet rock out of the master bedroom because of several layers of wallpaper that have been painted over. I imagine it's the same fiberglass r11 foil faced insulation under there. I replaced it with r15 in the bathroom which was only a 6 foot section. Is the extra insulation worth a few hundred bucks to change in the bedroom or just leave well enough alone?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I changed it in my 1950's ranch. Air sealed and installed R15. Gas bill went down 20% and it is more comfortable.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Since you'll have it exposed - I change it out, I'd also make sure everything is air sealed [caulk any voids] Maybe just one or two rooms won't make a big difference but if you keep working on your house, sooner or later all the updated insulation will noticeably pay off. Be sure to inspect, maybe update your electrical while you're at it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

From a pure mathematical point of view the insulation alone won't pay for itself. Doing all the things Mark mentioned and the insulation should increase your comfort level and give you a far better return than your local bank.


----------



## 1995droptopz (Sep 14, 2010)

I just completely re-insulated my bathroom with R-15 while I had the walls out since the foil faced R-13 was probably not very effective. Even without the drywall installed it is the warmest room in the house. Do not regret the $200 or so I spent in materials.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Is the insulation foil faced and no vapour barrier?

Going from R11 to R15 doesn't save much at all.

What does is completely stopping air movement through the wall with plastic vapour barrier.

While foil faced may be better than paper faced, you still have leakage around the batts.


----------

